# 1, 2 skip a few 99, 100



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

My Bettas surprised me with two spawns yesterday. The 99th and 100th spawn since 03-30 2007. A Melano HM male and a Blue Lace Black HM female came together for a nice smooth mating and within an hour they were joined in another tank by a Platinum Red and White HM pair. I had to put both of these spawns off several times for different reasons and I am tickled to have them both spawn for the 99 and 100th time in three years!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Happy 100! What traits are you expecting in the new generation to come?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hopefully the Blue Lace female will add a little to the finnage of the Melano male. I think his anal fin needs more ray branching and a sharper edge to the caudal fin. The Butterfly needs some improvement to the division of the Red and White pattern and less Cellophane with a more pronounced and brighter White. His caudal fin is awesome but the anal fin could be just a little shorter.


----------

